# Freedom......Mark Twain



## linguica (Nov 19, 2012)

It is by the goodness of God that in our country we have those three unspeakably precious things: freedom of speech, freedom of conscience, and the prudence never to practice either of them.*[size=-1]Mark Twain*[/size]


----------



## hambone1950 (Nov 19, 2012)

mark twain was a smart fella....


----------



## linguica (Nov 19, 2012)

Hambone1950 said:


> mark twain was a smart fella....


IMHO...His satirical take on life is "spot on" almost all the time. He sees right through all the bs.


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Nov 19, 2012)

Yep, smart guy!

I was at his grave site 2 days ago, about 3/4 of a mile or so from my house.










~Martin


----------



## karscot (Dec 28, 2012)

Yes Mark Twain was a true visionary, his statements are as true today as the day he uttered them:
 
[h1]"If you don't read the newspaper, you're uninformed. If you read the newspaper, you're mis-informed."[/h1]


----------

